# RJones1214's AEG Turbo Build Thread



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I know I'll be making a build thread eventually so I thought I would post this up and then I can put any questions I have in here. 

*Background:*
My car is a 1999.5 Jetta GLS with an AEG 2.0L 8 valve engine. The engine currently has 203k+ miles on it. The car has ran great the past 3 years I have owned the car. This past spring the car lost timing and bent the exhaust valves. I bought a remanufactured head from a company on ebay. While the car was down I installed a full timing belt service kit and a head gasket kit. That includes a new metal impeller water pump (original was still working fine, not broken) and new thermostat. 
I joined this site and basically just started reading everything I could find about my car and different mods. I realized that I didn't have the money or desire to spend lots of money for little power like doing a cam. I do have a CAI on the car but I got it from ebay and just replaced the filter with a better quality reusable filter. Other than that the car have a newer cat (1yr old) and a straight through cheap muffler. Once upon a time I bought a cheap T3 turbo and 8v manifold from on here but I ended up selling them because I never bought any more parts and needed the money being in college full time. 

*Turbo Build:*
Recently I came across a great deal on a turbo kit that I couldn't pass up so I dropped the money on it and since then have been search, bookmarking and planning on what parts I want for my build.
Here is what I received with the turbo kit:
_Garret Air Research Turbo w/ internal wastegate TB0356
MK2 Diesel Manifold 
Downpipe
Oil Feed w/ restricter and Oil drain line
Coolant lines

All T-bolt clamps (there is a ton of them)

2.5" Intercooler piping 
4PLY Couplers, some are hump couplers - no cheap crap

FMIC Total length-27 1/2" Core 22"x5 1/2"x2 1/2" Inlet/Outlet = 2 1/4"

GO FAST BITS BOV w/ recirc adapter + K&N Air Filter For Turbo

VDO Boost Gauge 
Turbinetics boost controller_ 

Software Plan:
42# Tune from Jeff (same as the old C2 tune)

Turbo Fueling Plan:
_42# injectors_

*Walbro 255 in-line fuel pump
_3" MAF housing (plan on making from 3" CAI piping, maybe VR6 housing)_
**Water/Meth injection kit

Engine Rebuild Plan:
_9A 144mm stock rods, rifle drilled_

New rod bearings
Re-hone cylinders
New piston rings

Drivetrain:
*ECS Stage 1 Clutch Kit w/ 14lb flywheel


Random parts list:
_Gauge pod_

_Wideband kit_

_-10 hosing for oil return line (2ft)
1/2" fitting for oil pan return line_
_Boost hose (10ft)_

_T-fitting for coolant routing 3/4" (x2)_

_Intake support, so the upper intake manifold is supported_

_Exhaust gasket_
_Spark plugs (bkr7e)_

2 1/4" piping to extend downpipe a couple inches 

_Italics & Underlines means I have purchased these items_
* = stage 2
** = stage 3

All the parts listed I have found online or in a store locally and have everything priced, besides shipping on some items. I will be buying all of the small stuff in groups from different online sites. 

The initial turbo install will be everything excluding stage 2 and stage3. The different stages is just so I can get the kit on my car and running. I will then add the clutch and fuel pump when I have the money. This will also allow me to do the build and install of these items in a reasonable about of time because this is my only car. Water/meth is something I'm considering to keep intake temp down and less timing to make more power on the same boost level. 

I will probably add more detail and prices over time so people can see what it is really costing me. I will also add pics as needed. 

*opcorn:*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

nice list you got going...if you need help getting this parts pm me.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Will do, I'm doing this build on a very tight budget over time so I will only be buying the small parts new and the big stuff used to save money. 
I will be buying the 255 pump new though, they don't get much cheaper than $100 w/ install kit even on here


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not a huge update but I've been working on getting a few small parts. I bought a 1/2" -> 5/8" barb fitting for my oil return line. I need to buy a second fitting because the fitting on the turbo was smaller than I thought and I'm going to be running a -10 (5/8") return line. 

I also took my coolant lines apart to figure out how I wanted to run them. Here is a pic of how they are set up:

Starts with the bango attachment, then smaller hose, to a barb -> 1/2" female fitting followed by 1/2" male-male piping. The 1/2" piping fits inside the coolant hose. I plan on hooking the coolant lines up to the large lines that run down the fire wall to the coolant fitting on the side of the head.

Edit: When I received my DV the vacuum nipple had broken off during shipping. I received a replacement today from a Go Fast Bits distributor here in Michigan.

Edit #2: I also ordered an Ebay Vag-Com cable so I can watch what's going on with my car once it's boosted. I know its the cheap way to go but hey that's what this thread is all about :laugh:


----------



## Layvon (Oct 11, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> I will be buying the 255 pump new though, they don't get much cheaper than $100 w/ install kit even on here



Cough... check on subaru forums or remind me to look, lots of group buys for the good guys on there, I almost purchased whole kit for 75 ..cough cough


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok I won't be buying that for a while but hopefully that is around christmas time.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

with the work to the block just go pistons and rods . when the motor is out just do it once. or else your gna wish you did it


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't have the money or desire to do pistons and rods. I am spending right around $1000-1500 max, buying a set of rods and pistons would double my cost and would mean the turbo kit would sit around an extra year, if go on at all. 
Thanks for your input though, I do appreciate any comments. 

A lot of people run 10-15psi on completely stock bottom ends with lower compression so I feel that I will be safe since I plan on running a max of 15psi. I will more than likely run 10psi most of the time, probably even lower in the winter so I can get traction.


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

got the same engine, nice subscribed , pls post more pictures for inspirations.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Will do. I will post pics of the turbo kit and of my car once I get some time during the day to take them.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I bough both of my oil drain fittings, bought my oil drain line and coolant line to connect the coolant lines from the turbo to the T fittings that will tap into my cars coolant. 
Tomorrow I will have time to take pics and work on my kit a little more. I want to lay out all my IC piping and see how I want to run them. I plan on running my MAF in a blow-through setup. This makes it easier because the turbo compressor is on the passenger side and making an intake plus extending my MAF sensor wiring would be a lot more work.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I took some more pics that will be going up shortly. I also spend some time with all my intercooler piping and core trying to figure out how to run my piping. 
Here is a list of the items my IC kit includes;
Intercooler:
end to end = 27 1/2"
core length = 22"
core height = 5 1/2"
core width = just over 2 1/2"
inlet/outlet = 2 1/4"
Couplers:
2 1/2" 90* x2
2 1/2" straight 
2 1/2" hump connector x2
2 1/2" --> 3" 
2 1/2" --> 2 1/4" x2
T-bolt clamps x16

There are my rods, they are from a 9A 16v engine. 20mm wrist pins, 144mm length rifle drilled


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

This is cool, i also have a 99.5 aeg that ive played around with the idea of turboing. Ill be checking this out every so often :thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks! 
I will try and get pics of the turbo and manifold but I had no need to get those out today. 
I also think I have found a way to route my intercooler piping. If it all works out right I will only need to buy one 2 --> 2 1/2" 90* coupler to complete my piping.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm having trouble trying to figure out what I want to do with my engine when it comes to dropping the compression ratio. 
Dished pistons would cost around $100 for machine work plus shipping both ways 
Stacked head gaskets would need ARP head studs so $100 for studs and $40 for another head gasket 
Head spacer is $100 for a used one and $100 for head studs. 

Right now I'm thinking I want to get ARP head studs and just stack gaskets for now. Main reason is that the head studs are reusable and I can always swap in a head spacer later on. Also stacked gaskets would drop my compression around 1 point, with a spacer I would be down 1.5 points to 8.5:1 so I will have slightly lower compression to run more boost. 

$140 is not bad for my build, since new stock head bolts costs $40 I'm really only spending $100 more. I will also save $40 every time I remove my head which could come in handy when swapping in parts later down the road.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just put in an order with 034 Motorsport which includes: 
10' of 1/8" boost/vacuum hosing 
4" SS support for intake manifold (x2) 
3/4" T-fitting for coolant (x2) 
8v exhaust manifold 

While thinking about running my vacuum lines, I was wondering where do I need to put check valves? 
Also what type or where can I find the right type of check valves?


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought a set of injectors so now just to wait to the parts to start coming in the mail. 
I will post pics as I receive them. I just need to order my bearings and rings next.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought I would brighten up my thread, I just added pics of most of the parts. It's funny that some of the parts I have sitting in a box are the parts I don't have pics of. Since it's only a black hose and a fitting I will add pics next time they are out. 
The only things I need to still buy are rings, rod bearings and spark plugs. I may see if Auto Zone has the plugs I need before ordering. 

I won't be getting my tune until I'm working on the car. I figure I can overnight the ECU to Jeff for the flash and will take at least 3 days even with overnight both ways. 3 days should be plenty of time to get everything else done. Then I will just have to make sure everything runs fine with the computer installed. :laugh:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just got back from going to a few stores, got my plug ordered. Auto Zone didn't have any and didn't offer to order them so I went next door to Car Quest and they had to get them from their warehouse. They said they'll be in tomorrow around 10-11 so I will have those. On my trip I bought some Lucas assembly lube for my rod bearings and pistons/rings. 
I also got my Vag-com cable in the mail today. I just started to play with it but I have the evening free so I will be getting that setup as well.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I never got my vag-com to work because I need to use a laptop with XP on it to use the older version. 
But today I heard KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK! and the mail carrier had these for me:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just picked up my plugs from Carquest, no need for a picture since it looks just like the pic I have up. 
I just have to order my rings and rod bearings and I will have everything I need. I should have all the parts that I've bought so far by this Saturday.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

My gauge pod just came in the mail!


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

:screwy:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just spent ~$40 for all the parts for a Home Depot catch can, much better than a cheap ebay one that doesn't work. Hopefully all of my fittings work out.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

How did you get in contact with jeff for the software, i heard he doesnt work for C2 anymore... Was wondering if i should get it from c2 or from him?im also finishing my build this week hopefully, so kinda confused a lil about whom to get the software from Since he is the tuner


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

You can contact him through his new company United Motosport or you can PM him on here, Jefnes3 is his screen name. 
He is easy to work with and a great guy. I can't wait to do my build and spend some time working on my car.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just picked up APR headstuds and a head spacer 

edit: my new O2 sensor and wheel speed sensor showed up in the mail so I'll be installing those tomorrow.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

watching this as I also plan on boosting the 2.slow :beer:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks :thumbup:

lmk if you have any questions. the cost is adding up a little more than I thought but I did buy head studs and a head spacer because I got such a good deal on them and I will feel a lot safer that way when I turn the boost up. 

My rod bearings showed up yesterday, only thing I'm waiting on is my piston rings. 
opcorn:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Got the right size boost hose today along with my free 034 t-shirt. 
My full set of piston rings will be in tomorrow. 

Now just to wait for time to get everything installed and have my ECU flashed.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Some motivation for you... just did 358whp on my setup the other day. More to come.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn! what management are you using?
If you feel like doing some work on mine lmk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Jeebus said:


> Some motivation for you... just did 358whp on my setup the other day. More to come.


 isn't that a 16v though....doesnt count!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> isn't that a 16v though....doesnt count!


Q has a valve complex :laugh:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

If it is a 16v then it isn't fair since I'll be running a stock 8 valve head. Right now the only thing holding me back is the last couple of parts to come in. 
Waiting on:
Rings - be here later today (stayed up way too late)
Head studs and head spacer - was shipped monday so should be here by the end of the week

Once I have all the parts I will have to find time when I can be without my car for 4-5 days which won't be easy with class starting monday, working 5-7 days a week and a normal college life. So for now the collection of parts in done and unless I can borrow a car the build date will be as soon as I can possible do it.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> isn't that a 16v though....doesnt count!


I apologize, I thought this was an 06x/16v conversion. Please ignore my post.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

No worries, thanks anyways.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Full set of rings are in, correct size boost hose is in and I also received the resistor needed to delete the EVAP system to give me more room.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I just installed the resistor for my EVAP delete, I will remove the lines and blue balls once I have more time and some vacuum caps. 
I am still waiting on my head spacer and head studs. My SRI will be here tomorrow which I might try and setup to run N/A but not sure. 
I just started college classes again yesterday so that is taking up more time and I need to get a lot more $$ before I move forward.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

My SRI came in and looks good. I plan on modifying my stock fuel rail to fit on top of it, I just need to figure out a way to secure it to the intake. 

Does anybody know how secure a fuel rail needs to be exactly?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

45 psi of rail pressure give you an idea?:laugh:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I know the fuel pressure. I have an idea for some mounts but will have to figure that out.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

elRey said:


> Q has a valve complex :laugh:


 haha at least he's got a point


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I just found another good deal so I might be picking up dual valve springs and eventually a cam.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like I will be putting in dual valve springs and eventually a big cam to let my engine breath.

Any suggestions on a good FI/turbo cam?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

rjones1214 said:


> Looks like I will be putting in dual valve springs and eventually a big cam to let my engine breath.
> I found the dual valve springs w/ upper and lower retainers for sale for $80 and the guy said he'll take $65 so I just have to send the payment. Not a bad deal since it's $190 for those parts new.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good FI/turbo cam?
> Hopefully I'll be able to pick up a cam for ~$100 shipped at some point off here, just have to decide on a cam first :screwy:


Most of us run Autotech 270.. I've also ran TT 260/256, also a decent cam to pull til redline.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright thanks for the suggestion, I will check out the autotech 270, what about the TT270?

I'm looking at these cams:
Autotech 270
TT 268/260
TT 270 (266)
TT 276

The autotech 270 and TT276 both have the same amount of lift but the TT 268/260 says it was designed for boost. I'm looking for the cam that will give me the most gain while still being able to be driven daily, hence why I didn't look at anything bigger than the 276.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Checked out a few places and MJM Autohaus seems to be the best deal, I can get a autotech 270 cam for $130 w/ free shipping and 8 new lifters for $60 so everything I would want to replace for $190. The cam is listed at $160 on autotechs website so it's not a bad price. 

Other options/opinions are welcome! I'm not set on the cam right now and I won't be in a rush to install the valve springs. I'll just change them out when I do the cam and lifters. I can always do the cam swap before, during or after the turbo install depending on how long it takes for me to get time to do the turbo.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I found a cam I liked for a good price. Just paid for a Cat 272 cam which from the spec sheet looks to be a pretty big cam. I've heard good things about their cams from the 1.8t forums so I think it's a good option. 

Since I bought the cam separate I am deciding if I need new lifters, I know most say replace them when you change the cam but I have a re-manufactured head that I've only had on the car for < 4k miles so they're quite new.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I might be selling off my turbo parts, HERE is my feeler thread. 
It would be disappointing to give up on this build but Fall is coming quick and I don't want to have all these parts sitting around till next summer and then still not be able to install them. I really want all of this stuff to go to use.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

rjones1214 said:


> I might be selling off my turbo parts, HERE is my feeler thread.
> It would be disappointing to give up on this build but Fall is coming quick and I don't want to have all these parts sitting around till next summer and then still not be able to install them. I really want all of this stuff to go to use.


so install them...it doesnt take long


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I would love to but it would take 3-5 days of solid work on my car plus the cost of software. 
I have class 4 days a week and just lost my job so money will be tight. I just don't see it happening.

I am thinking about keeping the cam and dual valve springs though just to pep things up a bit.


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

rjones1214 said:


> I might be selling off my turbo parts, HERE is my feeler thread.
> It would be disappointing to give up on this build but Fall is coming quick and I don't want to have all these parts sitting around till next summer and then still not be able to install them. I really want all of this stuff to go to use.


Dude. I collected parts for 6 plus months before I got to put everything together. I teach high school, so I waited until summer break. I'm still working out little stuff with tuning, etc. 
DO NOT drop all of the work you have done so far. You have a good build planned. I'm sure it will run well when all together, plus there is no comparison to boost. I promise you will not be disappointed when everything is done, and I'm sure just about everyone on here will agree with me when I say boost rules!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

rjones1214 said:


> I would love to but it would take 3-5 days of solid work on my car plus the cost of software.
> I have class 4 days a week and just lost my job so money will be tight. I just don't see it happening.
> 
> I am thinking about keeping the cam and dual valve springs though just to pep things up a bit.


so take your time...what in the world is the point of rushing? it took my almost 3 weeks to get mine done the very first time. Between pulling the motor...building it...reinstalling...ordering more parts to turbo it...then scheduling time to tune...this just doesnt happen overnight if you're doing it yourself...patience is your best ally else things will always be overlooked and consequently break. RELAX....you have 3 weeks before h2o


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

If I had a second car I would take a couple weeks to do it in my free time but I just don't have any way to borrow or buy another car. I will see if I can actually sell it or if I just want to keep it. Only thing I need to get still is my chip tune while the car is being built so I'm very close.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

rjones1214 said:


> If I had a second car I would take a couple weeks to do it in my free time but I just don't have any way to borrow or buy another car. I will see if I can actually sell it or if I just want to keep it. Only thing I need to get still is my chip tune while the car is being built so I'm very close.


 do it over the weekend. being your only car is no excuse...mine is my only car. the turbo setup was done in one day. Surely you have friends who can help you. Now if i were you i would do like i did and do the turbo setup one day and drive it around and enjoy it. Then when you have time say over xmas or if you have some vacation saved up take 3 days to pull and build the motor. it really doesnt take long. The longest time will be sending your ecu to c2 or whoever to get it flashed and sent back...you might just have to bike/bus to work during that time...at least you'd save gas money


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I really don't want to give up on the project. 
I plan on sending my ECU to Jeff with United Motorsport for the tune, which even with it shipped over night both ways it will take at least 3 days. So that should be enough time to do the bottom end work along with the turbo setup. I just need to spend a day working out my IC piping so I don't have to worry about that during the build just put it on. Also I will probably do the dual valve springs and cam at a different time, either before or after depending. 

Thanks for the support guys :beer:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm now convinced I can and will install this. I plan on doing the cam shortly after it comes in. 
I will setup my SRI then lay out my IC piping based on that. From what I've looked at I will have enough pipe and couplers.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Pics of turbo, mani and downpipe:


----------



## dasmk3miked (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to see you're not throwing in the towel :thumbup: i am in the middle of my turbo build on my 97 golf 2.0l aba i had a similiar issue where i almost called it quits right before starting it but decided against the idea and now its all coming together,honestly you seem more organized then i was when i started mine trust me you will be happy you decided to stick with it.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I've wanted to go turbo for the past 3 years and I'm so close there really is never going to be a better time to do it. I just need to get a new job so that I can afford everything and finish the project.


----------



## dasmk3miked (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah why not, you already spent the money and you spent it for a reason so keep it going and finish it


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

That's the plan. I just need to recruit a few friends to give a helping hand and collect a few more parts. 
I need to redo my exhaust at some point and I would like to go full 3". I have a welder now but it's just a cheap welder so I would be making it out of mild steel and then coating it to save it from rust. We'll see what happens in the future. opcorn:


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice thatyou stayed with us, took me a whole year to build... I dont even have plates, lol... Im getting them today!!!!!


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

My headstuds and spacer came in the mail today. I might put the headstuds in because I already have the head studs out. I dropped a valve while swapping in the dual valve springs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

lil inspiration from me to you today....

my dyno 25psi...


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I had watched the video of your car right before I posted here. Nice work, those are killer numbers.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I installed the dual valve springs and Cat 272 cam this past weekend. It's a huge cam, from the spec sheet it's actually a 275/280 cam. It has a rough idle but drives decently. It pulls very nice up top, not a ton of loss in the bottom end. I can tell a difference below 3k especially in like 5th gear but I would rather have it go like crazy up top than pull low in top gear. Only thing I want to change is to bring my idle up to around 1k-1100 to smooth things out. 

I found out my head studs are for an ABA so I am trying to sell them along with the head spacer. I will probably buy a set of studs to fit my car but I'm not 100% sure. I really want to install the turbo after having my car apart this past weekend. 

I need to work out the routing for my IC piping before I install it. I also need hose to route my DV. 
I'm not sure if I just want to throw the turbo on the engine, or do the bottom end at the same time. Since I will have to wait for the software, I think I will have time to install the rods and rings. I have to take the oil pan off anyways for oil return so I might as well not have to do that twice. 

If I mail out my ECU Thursday after I get out of class, I should have it back Saturday. So Thursday night of tear down, Friday and Saturday of work should be plenty of time. Then Saturday night/Sunday I can make sure everything it hooked up right and the tune is running fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

rjones1214 said:


> I installed the dual valve springs and Cat 272 cam this past weekend. It's a huge cam, from the spec sheet it's actually a 275/280 cam. It has a rough idle but drives decently. It pulls very nice up top, not a ton of loss in the bottom end. I can tell a difference below 3k especially in like 5th gear but I would rather have it go like crazy up top than pull low in top gear. Only thing I want to change is to bring my idle up to around 1k-1100 to smooth things out.
> 
> I found out my head studs are for an ABA so I am trying to sell them along with the head spacer. I will probably buy a set of studs to fit my car but I'm not 100% sure. I really want to install the turbo after having my car apart this past weekend.
> 
> ...


 HELL YEA a man's CAM!


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah it's quite the cam, people keep looking at my car when it's shacking from my cam idling so low. 
Hopefully I can get Unisettings to work and turn it up.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I order and received a 5' (feet) section of 3" exhaust piping to start making my exhaust. I also just bought a Magnaflow muffler, 90*+45* bends for my exhaust. 

Here are a few pics of the pipe
3"

stock 2 1/4" inside the 3"


Here is the muffler and bends I just bought, the bottom muffler is the one I am getting:

Magnaflow center inlet/outlet 3"


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

SCOOOOOORE!!!

Well I was looking through vwvortex like I do on a daily basis and was a United Motorsports Sale thread. United Motorsports is a new company that was started by Jeff Atwood who is a software/mechanical engineer and wrote the software for C2 before he left the company.
Well the sale price are amazing:
All MK4 & MK5 Normally Aspirated Flashes - $100 off retail
MK4 2.0 & 12v VR6 - $150
MK4 24v & R32 VR6 - $200

MK5 R32 - $300
MK5 2.5 - $200
MK5 DSG - $400(stage 1)
MK5 DSG - $450(stage 2)
MK5 DSG - $500(stage 3)


All MK4 & MK5 Turbo Flashes - $150 off Retail
MK4 2.0 415cc - $225
MK4 12v 440cc - $350
MK4 12v/24v 630cc - $550
MK4 R32 550cc - $550

MK5 2.5 415cc - $450
MK5 2.5 550cc - $450


MK5 R32 550cc - $650
MK5 R32 900cc - $850(Pro-M MAF)

So I will be getting my software probably within a week and for $225 ($150 off, usually is $375)


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I just bought a spare ECU today and also purchased my software from APTuning. So once I get the ECU in it will be going off to be flashed. This will let me put my turbo on when I have time and I don't have the wait to get it back. 
I also purchased all the extra couplers I needed and T-bolt clamps since I didn't have enough.


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

i just did the same thing as u bought a spare ecu and shippin it to APTuning for flashload hoping to put down 220hp with a t3 turbo 42lbs green tops and 9.1 compression


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I'm hoping for around 200hp @ 10psi and not sure what hp @ 15psi
I'll be running stock CR (10:1)


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

i prob will run 10psi daily but ill run 18psi on track days but ya i was gonna do stock compresion but i figured wat the heck pull the head stack 3 oem metal headgaskets an i can run low boost when i want and raise when i wanna show some ricers wat an 8v can do lol


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can you even get 3 stock headgaskets to seal properly?


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

ive read alot of the MK4 2.0T forum build threads there were a few ppl doin it so i assume its ok? im going to pm Q and ask his opinion since he has the baddest 8v lol


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

stacked gaskets is normally just 2 stock gaskets


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

ya i read wrong 2 head gaskets is right.. but united motorsports did a jetta odb2 stock compression cam and wat not had 225hp thats not bad at all i think i might for now just do stock compression until i break internals or need repaired then ill do the headgasket stack... what wideband are u going to use?


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah you should be able to make 225-250 on stock compression, plus you make more hp at the same boost level with higher compression ratio.

I have Powerdex AFX wideband that's pictured.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

rjones1214 said:


> Yeah you should be able to make 225-250 on stock compression, plus you make more hp at the same boost level with higher compression ratio.
> 
> I have Powerdex AFX wideband that's pictured.


Stock compression has some ABA's in the 350+whp range:thumbup:


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

:banghead: lol yea that would make sense haha thanks im bout to start my AEG build soon how long should it take to put all parts on could it be done in a weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

didlewine said:


> :banghead: lol yea that would make sense haha thanks im bout to start my AEG build soon how long should it take to put all parts on could it be done in a weekend


you could have the motor out built and back in, in a day if you wanted.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I plan on rebuilding the bottom end one day then breaking it in for a week. Following weekend I will install the turbo kit. This will give me time to double check everything during each build and let the new rings seat before seeing any boost. 

Eventually I will take a weekend to install the 3" turbo-back exhaust :laugh:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Received my 3" Flowmaster muffler, 90* and 45* bends 
Also got my spare ECU which will be going out to APT tomorrow to get flashed.
Got the right size coupler to start my intake


I thought my cold air intake was 3", turned out to be 2.75" so that's what this part of the intake is. After the last bend I will attach my 3" MAF pipe pictured earlier, the straight section will be cut down to length once on the car. 

Hopefully next weekend I can rebuild my bottom end and maybe install my turbo. I would like to do them separately but it would save time to do them together since the head and oil pan will both be off.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

It would make life a lot easier to do it together..... you'll have no problems breaking in a motor on boost.


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

what will 8v on boost run in a 1/4 mile


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have no clue on how fast it would run 1/4 mile. I will never track the car, I don't want to ruin a set of tires or buy slicks. Plus even if I could hook up I would bust my transmission to pieces. 

I'm planning on doing them both together now, seems so much easier and then it's just one big build instead of two separate builds. Plus once I have my engine torn down I'll want the turbo on.


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

ok my spare ecu came yesterday APT told me to put the spare one in my car and send my actual ecu to them will the spare ecu reprogram itself im kinda worried just pluggin it in and drivin on it instead of the stock one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

rjones1214 said:


> I have no clue on how fast it would run 1/4 mile. I will never track the car, I don't want to ruin a set of tires or buy slicks. Plus even if I could hook up I would bust my transmission to pieces.


 your tires would be fine for a more than enough passes. And your trans would be fine too. Until you start pushing past 350whp then there might be some "issues"


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad to hear the trans will hold up. I'm also a poor college student so paying to go to the track isn't in my budget or really my thing.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

The spare ECU is on it's way to APT, will be there monday and I should have it back by Wednesday.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I got a few more couplers in the mail today, I have everything I need except for the t-bolt clamps I bought. I didn't have enough. I also need to get some 3" hose clamps but I'll buy those locally.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

APT was concerned about the spare ECU I bought so I know have it back in my hands to test it. I should be able to test it out tomorrow then, if it's in working order, it will be going back to be flashed. 

I started a new job so I don't have my weekends free which is keeping me from completing my build.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Man it's getting cold here in Michigan fast and I'm so busy I just don't have time to mess with my car right now. 

I know I've said this once but I'm going to do it again. 
IT'S ALL FOR SALE!! 

I need to move everything out to pay off my credit card and just do the college thing for now.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't sell it you will regret it. I've been down that road of wanting to sell it do to stupid problems etc. Your building a car ona budget and doing it homebrew so it will never be easy.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Right now I just need to eliminate some projects and this is one of them. I will just never have the time until I have a second car and by that time I'll just buy a boosted second car and work on it from there.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

>


I had the same turbo! i can tell by the wastegate and turbine housing. then it blew up cause i rebuilt it while i was drunk...not a good idea by the way. lol. i belive .38 a/r or so turbine side. sorry if u already mentioned that, just kinda skimmed for now. ran it at 9psi for a while, no head spacer, c2 stg 2. spools at like 2300 rpm and craps all over itsself above 5k. fun for daily. then the wastegate housing (the diaphram housing part) got all jacked cause the spot welds broke. pushed 16lb for a while. Last rebuild i did cause it was smoking bad and making alot of noise. Didnt torque the compressor nut correctly. needless to say it didnt push anymore boost after it make some funky noises. found the nut in the air filter and was all over from there. that engine ate so much aluminum its not even funny. so then i got a nissan .60/.63 and loving it ever since.

Home ya have better luck with yours!


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks, I had the kit sold then the sale fell through with the guy totaling his car the day before he was going to pick it up.
It's still for sale but haven't had much interested in the whole kit.
I need to test the space ECU and see if it works or not. APT didn't want to flash it because it looked like it had water damage from the outside. 

If I don't sell the kit this winter I may consider installing it in the spring but I really don't want to sit on this big of an investment without using it for that long.


----------

